# Psycho Sheppie pics?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We all have them; I know we do. I have some at my home computer of Grimm. You know the ones.....those crazy faces that make your Shepherd look like he/she is possessed by a demon? The faces that would make even the toughest criminal cringe?

Anyone care to post some? I'll post some when I get home of Grimm


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

Here one of my girl baby...its more funny then crazy or psycho but I figured i would post it anyways.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is left of the LAST person that messed with her. LOL





















Even though there is a pink ball in the pic, the face looks pretty crazy to me.







(This is the Czech male I had years ago.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Psycho, I've got psycho...

Rex, honorary member of Rockingham Fireworks crew 1990-94









Psycho kitty









Luther and Morgan


















Dude, you need to floss


















You TOUCHED MY STICK!









Psycho Dad and Psycho Dog









Girl, you are pissing me OFF









I have no idea what either of them was thinking









Play with me, not the trains, I brought you my tug! Play with me PLEEEEEASE


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The first one that comes to mind....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon gets his crazy on (this is my absolute favorite pic! It was not even staged)









Nikon trying to smash Coke









I think this means "Get the F***** off my couch you [email protected]%(*^$(#*$^!!!!1111"









Oh my


















Does Coke count? This reminds me of a scene from Jurrasic Park









Snarky bitch


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

More crazy than psycho - watching TV upsidedown

















Going psycho for the sprinkler:


----------

